# great day in the swamp, but didn't catch anything.



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

My little boy was bugging me last week about going fishing. The river has been so low that the backwaters we fish haven't had any water to get a boat in. It also hasn't had the river flow through it so no fish. With the rain last week the river has come up a bit andthe reading at Carryville had just gotten to the level which means fishing in the backwaters. However, it takes a day or two after the levels are up there to be good where we go. 

So.... I told him we would try and see, but warned him the water maybe to low. I also told him he couldn't go unless he learned his days of the week for school. He's a real smart kid but some stuff, like memorizing the days, are just not important to him. So we bought some crickets, he memorized his days, and off we went. The water was up plenty high, but I think it was simply due to the rain. So no river flowing through meant no fish restock. So we didn't catch a durn thing. 

But what made it great was my little boy still had a great time. One marble well spent. My littlest, 2 yr old, also got a kick out of the cricket bucket and both chased a few crickets around the yard. I love watching a little boy's exictment all day when he's looking forward to doing something.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

when its all said and done, the memories they will have are all that matter. Sounds like a great time.


----------

